# Ejari contract cancellation due to BED BUGS



## vinnu_vinay (Apr 11, 2016)

Currently I am staying in CBD-19, International City, Dubai. I have registered the ejari as on 15th Dec 2015. After few day stay in my Flat, I analyzed that Flat is contaminated with Bed Bugs and as a action I have done Bed Bug Spray from three Different vendors. still the issue is not resolved and it is very tough to stay in the Flat with small KID.

Quantity of Beg Bugs are increasing day by day and even I have thrown all my wooden stuff such as Bed, Mattress, curtains, Dining Table etc in order to remove the BED Bugs from my flat...all measures resulted into negative only loss to me in terms of monetary. as till now I have spend around 1200 AED on BED BUG spray.

My question is on the basis of this could I break my Ejari contract, as I don't have any issues in my flat if BED BUGS problem gets resolved.

Need the expert opinion on my problem.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

I wouldn't have thought its possible as you can't verify that it isn't you that has brought the bedbugs inside? If its your fault why should the owner have to suffer a financial loss? 

We had an issue with the same, sprays from supermarkets don't work unless you spray the bugs directly, it tends not to kill any eggs also so problem won't go away. I thoroughly recommend you call in professionals. You may have to vacate the property for 24 hours if you have a young child, but it'll be worth it at end once flat is clear.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

If you want to break the Ejari contract and face more loss, it is completely up to you.
Breaking the contract will be waste of money. 

Accept the fact that you live in a desert.
Please keep your babies away from pest control.

This is a survey available online that within 3 months of shifting home, residents in dubai call up pest control for help. 
Every area has its own problem identified by dubai municipality's software detector.

https://movesouq.com/en/blog/are-you-living-in-the-most-pest-infested-area-in-dubai 

Look at the positive side,
Thank god that you do not have spiders and snakes around you. 

Prevent bringing bed bugs home:

> Best prevention is vigilance

> When travelling, check the beds and furniture in hotel rooms and if bed bugs are found, report it to the hotel management

> On reaching home after travelling, wash all clothes immediately

> Store luggage in a sealed plastic bag in a room other than bedrooms

Dubai residents let the bedbugs bite! - Khaleej Times


----------



## kavita74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Get professional help. Even that may be required twice or more. But engage someone whose company is registered in dubai. Those with company in Sharjah would quote cheaper but then if require a spray again within 6 month guarantee period (which everyone gives), sharjah people simply wouldn't care because they would fall under sharjah jurisdiction. And u stay in dubai. So better to pay a little more. 
Sprays from supermarkets won't help at all. 
Remove old furniture and all leave all your bags (including laptop bags) and soft trolleys out in sun at roof for a good week.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

They could well be coming from other apartments. Check to see if anyone else is having an issue and if so highlight it to building management to carry out pest control.

Have you had pest control done professionally? As this is the the only way to deal with it.

Also you need to inform your landlord and he/she needs to deal with the problem.


----------

